# Does rejetting require throttle adjustment?



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Have read all the threads - I think - on the clogging issue and I will soon take delivery of a 1332ATD. I will likely rejet based on all of the recommendations. What I'm wondering is once the rejetting is done do I need to make any other adjustments? Like to throttle speed or? I remember reading that there is a small phillips head screw that can be adjusted.
Separately, do people that have these machines recommend the aftermarket skid shoes? I have a gravel driveway and want something that will prevent the bucket from digging in unless I'm intentionally trying to keep the machine from riding up. 
Great forum and thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I would not think so . . . the gov will try to hold the same speed no matter what jet is in it.


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

No adjustments needed at all. Some people raise the maximum rpm for more power, but I don't recommend it. My HSS1332 won't clog even without re-jetting, and I deal with mostly wet and heavy snow. For the skids, add side skids and set them to only touch when in the "digging" mode. That way when you are operating the machine normally they won't touch at all, but when you need to dig in they will stop the bucket from digging too far. My driveway is mostly gravel and this works perfectly.


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks guys. Did you even bother to re-jet Relaycruz? Can you explain in greater detail what you mean when you say "set them to only touch when in the digging mode? I'm looking at the armorskids and also wondering if most people have the wide end facing forward or the narrow end?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Do check the max RPM though, I recently rebuilt an HS1332 and rejetted it, checked the max RPM and they were way lower than the service manual suggested numbers, I set it to 3600.


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

connor77 said:


> Thanks guys. Did you even bother to re-jet Relaycruz? Can you explain in greater detail what you mean when you say "set them to only touch when in the digging mode? I'm looking at the armorskids and also wondering if most people have the wide end facing forward or the narrow end?


I did re-jet finally just because it's so easy and gives you more power than the EPA thinks you should have, and went with .0425 as that is the best for a new or low hour machine after researching tons of posts from highly experienced people last year. I have used Armorskids in the past on my wheeled machines and hated them because they cause the bucket to ride up over everything, even with front weight added. If you put Armorskids on the Honda you will not be able to use digging mode easily because they are so long. I couldn't even get my last Ariens to lift into service mode with them on. Purchase any standard side skids like the new poly ones from Honda (great copycats can be had on ebay), and first set your rear skids to the height you want. Then lift it up fully into digging mode and install the side skids so they are touching the ground. When you release the digging mode back to the normal position, the side skids won't be touching anymore. That way they will only touch when in digging mode preventing you from going too deep and will provide extra protection and support when needed at other times.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I hated the rear skids I could not get my 1332 to go straight, I took them off and added the Honda side ones and now it tracks much better.


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll try the new Honda skids first. I don't want to lose the "digging" capability especially towards the end of my driveway.


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

i will mention my brand new hss1332 was sitting at 3300 RPM from the factory. i moved it up to 3600.

i am waiting on my jet to come in as well. machine hasn't even seen snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

does doing these mods mess with your warranty?


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> does doing these mods mess with your warranty?


not unless the dealer wants to try and be a dick. most dealers wouldn't even notice either of these 2 things done.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

LittleBill said:


> i will mention my brand new hss1332 was sitting at 3300 RPM from the factory.



You and everybody else with certainly 3450RPM tops from the factory.:smile2:


----------

